# what to do with a dead PD???



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Do you guys eat PD's or just kill them because they are a nusence? I am moving to montana soon and I know how do u hunt them, or do you need a licens?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Montana is going to have fun with you... if you don't eat the first PD you kill it brings bad luck.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just let them lay. Do not reach down the hole as there could be snakes. Also do not touch them as they may be infected with the black plage. It is very rare but they may have it.


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Montana is going to have fun with you.


Are you saying MT is full of pervs?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

No not full of pervs, they will just have fun teaching you what you need to know... have fun.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Its called shooting PDogs, not hunting, there is no hunting, just shooting.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah you takem home and cookem in a stew with some potatoes and carrots....


----------



## DoubleD1 (Feb 5, 2006)

My father-in-law keeps joking with my wife that I'm putting the pieces together to make her a new coat!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Leave em lay for the hawks, eagles, coyotes, and any other meat scavengers out there.

And like was said before, do not put your hands or arms down the holes, nor pick them up unless you have plastic gloves on. And it was also correct that it is prairie dog shooting, not hunting! You hunt for the town, but not the dogs! And it is a great confidence builder and skill builder for your rifle! Enjoy, and if you haven't ever done it before, you will laugh your butt off the first time you shoot one and see the little sob explode!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Kevin,

What do you mean??? I have shot a TON of them and laugh at every single one.....they die rather dramatically....I LOVE it.... :beer:

Maybe this spring we'll have to get together and "do our part" in "population control".....


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Jiffy,

I am all for that. My brother in Glyndon is planning on coming out too. I am in the process of making rounds. I have 300 so far, the ingrdients are there, I just need the time. Any time in May, when it gets nice and sunny! April is reserved for Pike action on the big lake.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The PD's eat their own,so no waste..................


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

I recall a bunch of friends going out and shooting sod poodles many years ago. They tied a dozen or so of the carcasses with twine around the feet and strung them across the front of their Jeep.

Drove to the nearest bar and sat around for a couple hours washing the dust off. After they were no longer particularly thirsty one gets off his bar stool and loudly announces ... "Better get going home to clean those dogs before dinner".

You can just imagine the looks he got!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

they also work great for coyote bait. Just do a dirt hole set and throw the parts down the hole. almost 100% fullproof. 
xdeano


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Freeze them....throw them in a bobkitty cubby. Works alot for us! :sniper:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Most people only think of snakes being in the holes, but I have come across something worse. I was in the Buffalo Gap area at a small town and was walking. I just happened to look down and there was a black widow sitting in its web down a hole!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

the widow would take care of the spider :lol:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

srry i meant it could take care of the pdog


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WTF????


----------

